# Rearing flies



## OGIGA (Jan 23, 2007)

When you guys keep fruit flies for generations, what do you feed them?

Are there any other suggestions or recommendations as to how to rear them?


----------



## Shelbycsx (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.fruitflies.net/ Has the food/media to raise the flies with.

Here's the instructions for using the stuff http://www.fruitflies.net/culturing.htm

There's enough info on their site to get you going :wink:


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2587

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4672

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4025

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3572

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2048


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I was thinking along the lines of what to feed the flies that's not culture. Can I feed them leftover food or decaying fruit (or etc.)?


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2007)

You don't feed them anything. The culture medium is their food.


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't mean culture. I wanted to see if there's anything other than the medium that'll work.


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2007)

> Sorry, I didn't mean culture. I wanted to see if there's anything other than the medium that'll work.


Well there are recipes to make your own however I don't recommend it. The medium you buy (www.carolina.com) has mold inhibitors in it. Homemade stuff will likely stink pretty good too.


----------

